# [OT] TISCALI: iniziamo bene,e ke bella assistenza..

## power83

raga, lunedi' mi hanno attivato la adsl a 1,2 Mbit da 19,95 al mese.

Oggi ho preso il modem e il filtro per il telefono.

Ma niente, il modem NON SI SINCRONIZZA, non trova la linea!

delefonando all'assistenza mi hanno dett odi avvicinare il modem, ma se uno abita al 20 piano come cavolo fa?

Io abito al 4 piano, ho un impiantoa T:  dalla scatolina priam della presa a muro di telecom ho fatto partire un altro cavo che porta la linea in camera mia, circa 10 metri.

E' sempre andato Internet con la inea analogica classica.

Ora il modem non si allinea proprio e loro mi hanno detto che la distanza e' troppa!!!

Oppure che possono segnalare il guasto a telecom, che viene a casa mia e se trova la linea funzionante si fa pagare 125euro.

Non ho parole.

Nienete sincronizzazione del modem in nessun modo, nemmeno con windows.Last edited by power83 on Sat Jul 16, 2005 8:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pava_rulez

Mi dispiace per i tuoi problemi con Tiscali ma 1 pò di calma nei titoli non sarebbe male...

[CIT .:deadhead:.] prima di postare:

Codice:

emerge bromuro

ed il flame passa in 1 secondo  :Mr. Green:  [/CiT]

----------

## Ic3M4n

@pava_rulez: quoto in pieno. power83 cambia il titolo del post con qualcosa di meno esplicito. non sono i toni ne il luogo per questo discorso.

----------

## Tiro

balle...io avevo allungato un doppino di 20 mt dal balcone alla soffitta e il router funzionava benissimo.

edit: ho sorriso al titolo del thread ma forse non sarebbe male un insulto più pacato  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

da casa mia alla cantina, sono 3 piani, ma la linea funziona benissimo

----------

## Sparker

Se incautamente hai preso un modem USB, prova con uno ethernet.

Tempo fa ad un mio amico hanno cambiato 2/3 modem usb che non prendevano la linea.

Sono andato con il mio router e funzionava che era una meravigliara.

Morale: risolto usando un modem ethernet

----------

## Kernel78

Perchè te la prendi con tiscali quando il problema sembra essere tuo o di telecom ?

----------

## X-Drum

ma sei sicuro che sia tutto attivo.

o meglio chi ti garantisce che ci sia la portante?

----------

## ---willy---

sinceramente mi sembra un po' strano che il problema sia questo. cmq concordo con X-Drum.

p.s.: cmq è incredibile, con qualsiasi operatore bisogna penare. ma io mi domando: ma come fa uno che a malapena sa accendere il computer?? gli fregano un sacco di soldi??

----------

## Cazzantonio

io direi di cambiare titolo che mi sembra parecchio offensivo...

e poi scusa ma che c'entra gentoo con le tue disavventure telefoniche?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> io direi di cambiare titolo che mi sembra parecchio offensivo...
> 
> e poi scusa ma che c'entra gentoo con le tue disavventure telefoniche?

 

in assenza di portante non funziona emerge   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> in assenza di portante non funziona emerge 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

il mio prossimo thread sarà sui problemi inerenti il  mio gruppo elettrogeno, visto che spesso vado in montagna devo trovare un modo per far sopravvivere il computer. per la connessione ad internet potrei prendermi un telefono satellitare.

----------

## Apetrini

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> io direi di cambiare titolo che mi sembra parecchio offensivo...
> 
> e poi scusa ma che c'entra gentoo con le tue disavventure telefoniche?

 

é vero che centra poco, ma per alcuni utenti (come per me) il forum gentoo è Casa, nel senso che se io un giorno avessi un problema e avessi bisogno di aiuto, il primo forum dove chiederei consigli è questo.

é vero che il forum nasce per "discutere di gentoo e dintorni" ma grazie a tutte le persone che postano ormai si parla di tutto e questa cosa mi piace molto anche se non sarebbe in linea con il regolamento, anche perche alla fine il forum non mi sembra sommerso di ca***te:si parla soprattutto di gentoo...

Quando ho tempo faccio sempre un giro sul forum gentoo, ormai passo piu tempo sul forum che son la mia ragazza(be non proprio)...

----------

## X-Drum

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> é vero che centra poco, ma per alcuni utenti (come per me) il forum gentoo è Casa [...]
> 
> 

 

come la barilla

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]anche perche alla fine il forum non mi sembra sommerso di ca***te:si parla soprattutto di gentoo...[...]

 

sommerso no!! ma una alta presenza di ot c'è

----------

## Apetrini

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come la barilla

 

molto di piu!

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sommerso no!! ma una alta presenza di ot c'è

 

Ottimo ... me li gusto tutti volentieri...

----------

## X-Drum

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   
> 
> sommerso no!! ma una alta presenza di ot c'è 
> 
> Ottimo ... me li gusto tutti volentieri...

 

se questo è l'andazzo spero vivamente che la nuova versione

di phpbb sia rilasciata al piu presto

----------

## Apetrini

phpbb?

Perche scusa?

Implementa qualcosa di nuovo?

P.S. di solito io non faccio ot, ma sono i primi che leggo come post...

----------

## silian87

Cmq io lo capisco per il titolo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ogni santo operatore! ovvero telecom e wind, ogni volta sempre i problemi! Non se ne puo' piu'.... e' veramente triste... poi hanno un assistenza che e' triste il doppio. Per sollevarti il morale consiglierei:

http://www.sonk.it/mp3tin.htm

----------

## codadilupo

se la qualifica del tuo doppino telefonico é pessima, non ci sono santi: quel cavo che hai tirato é troppo lungo.

E, aggiungo, le prove si fanno sempre attaccati direttamente alla prima presa, senza accrocchi nel mezzo.

Posso capire che sei alquanto incazzato, ma posso anche assicurarti che non é sempre e cmq colpa di tiscali: potrebbe essere che hai troppe prese telefoniche in casa, e il segnale si degrada, oppure, e non sto scherzando, che un topo t'ha mangiucchiato il doppino tra la centrale e casa tua. In questo caso, mi dispiace, ma o sei agnelli, o non devi rassegnarti a una pessima sicronizzazione. Quello che puoi fare, intanto, é richiedere a telecom e a tiscali (entrambi, mi raccomando) una qualifica del doppino di almeno 72 ore consecutive. Quando avrai i risultati deciderai, ma se la qualifica é sotto i 2Mbit, allora c'e' poco da fare: basta un niente per degradare la banda, e trovarsi nella situazione che hai descritto.

Coda

----------

## xchris

a mio avviso questo thread e' decisamente OT

se dovessi imprecare sul forum ogni volta che mi capita qc con una azienda esterna probabilmente intaserei il forum.

Come detto da Coda e' probabile che la colpa non sia neanche di Tiscali...

quindi questo e' un insulto bello e gratuito.

Spero che i Mod lo vedano presto!

ciao

----------

## power83

se il cavo funzionava con la linea analogica allora funzionaanche con questa, se i fili sono attaccati lo sono!

il mio modem e' un Hamlet adsl usb 640S, molto comune.

La tiscali fornisce in comodato il modem hamlet adsl usb 640 (senza S finale, indica la compatibilita' con mac e linux).

Ora vado in un centro telecom italia e vediamo.

E' da una settimana che tiscali mi ha detto che la linea e' attiva

----------

## power83

inoltre non vedo cosa centri se il modem e' usb o ethernet, questo eà il modo a cui si collega al pc (e si alimenta nel caso usb).

La portante se la trova la trova indipendentemente dall'attacco al computer, o no?

----------

## Kernel78

 *power83 wrote:*   

> se il cavo funzionava con la linea analogica allora funzionaanche con questa, se i fili sono attaccati lo sono!

 

Non sono un fisico quindi non sono sicuro al 100% ma una linea ADSL e una voce si limitano a condividere lo stesso conduttore ma operano a frequenze diverse (altrimenti non si potrebbe usare il telefono mentre si naviga).

Considerando questo particolare mi sembra plausibile che segnali inviati a frequenza maggiore si degradino con maggior facilità rispetto a segnali con frequenza minore, è lo stesso motivo per cui se registri un cd audio a 1x e a 20x senti la degradazione della musica (se hai un buon orecchio e un buono stereo  :Wink:  ).

Il fatto quindi che tu riuscissi con quella prolunga ad usare un modem a 56k non garantisce che la linea possa reggere il funzionamento di una connessione ADSL (almeno IMHO), quoto quanto ti hanno già detto  *Quote:*   

> le prove si fanno sempre attaccati direttamente alla prima presa, senza accrocchi nel mezzo.

 

e ti faccio notare che per quanto hai detto tu il problema non pare di tiscali ma tuo (o al massimo di telecom).

----------

## Tiro

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *power83 wrote:*   se il cavo funzionava con la linea analogica allora funzionaanche con questa, se i fili sono attaccati lo sono! 
> 
> Non sono un fisico quindi non sono sicuro al 100% ma una linea ADSL e una voce si limitano a condividere lo stesso conduttore ma operano a frequenze diverse (altrimenti non si potrebbe usare il telefono mentre si naviga).
> 
> 

 

io invece sono un fisico al 92%  :Laughing:  e ti posso assicurare che quello che hai detto è giusto ovvero che voce e adsl viaggiano su frequenze diverse (anche se non sono mai andato a verificare con l'oscilloscopio...perchè nn ce l'ho!).

Un mio amico aveva un problema con l'adsl mentre con la linea analogica filava tutto liscio e aveva congetturato che ci fosse un radioamatore vicino a casa sua che interferiva sulla stessa banda dell'adsl...ma questa cosa nn mi ha mai convinto (anche se il suo è un autorevole parere).

Quando mi hanno portato l'adsl i tecnici telecom sono stati due ore ad aspettare che il router si allineasse. Alla fine hanno risolto chiamando ripetutamente in centrale.

Hai provato a vedere se ti trova la portante con un cavo molto corto? Con un altro modem o router? Una volta che hai verificato che la situazione non cambia allora puoi rivolgerti a tiscali/telecom.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> è lo stesso motivo per cui se registri un cd audio a 1x e a 20x senti la degradazione della musica

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## comio

 *power83 wrote:*   

> se il cavo funzionava con la linea analogica allora funzionaanche con questa, se i fili sono attaccati lo sono!
> 
> 

 

questo non è assolutamente vero.

ti faccio un esempio, emblematico:

```

    ---||---

 Vi         Vout

    --------

```

quello che ho riporato è una linea con una capacità in serie... Ti posso assicurare che la continua non passa, neanche se interviene Goldrake. Eppure l'alternata passa... evidentemente il comportamento di una linea è in  funzione anche della frequenza del segnale, ottenendo una funzione di trasferimento più o meno varia.

Quindi non è vero che se due fili sono attaccati allora sicuramente passa il segnale (altrimenti avremmo i Terabit/s sul doppino telefonico...  :Rolling Eyes: )

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Considerando questo particolare mi sembra plausibile che segnali inviati a frequenza maggiore si degradino con maggior facilità rispetto a segnali con frequenza minore, è lo stesso motivo per cui se registri un cd audio a 1x e a 20x senti la degradazione della musica (se hai un buon orecchio e un buono stereo  )

 

Spero che sia una battuta... a meno di cdrom con pickup "sminchiato" che ogni tanto ciucca un bit, e per il potere d Shannon e con la forza di Hamming, non dovresti avere differenze... al max il tuo cdrom, non è capace di modulare il laser con una potenza e precisione sufficiente da rendere il cdrom prodotto perfettamente a regola.

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CIT .:deadhead:.] prima di postare:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ommamma addiritura quotato  :Embarassed:   quale onore  :Razz: 

PS:

se riusciamo, cerchiamo di scrivere tutti i ns pensieri sullo stesso post? E' buona abitudine, se ci accorgiamo che vogliamo scrivere qualcos'altro, editare il ns post se siamo stati gli ultimi a scrivere anzichè fare un altro post  :Wink:  Il DB del forum e la leggibilità vi ringraziano di cuore

----------

## Kernel78

 *comio wrote:*   

> Spero che sia una battuta... a meno di cdrom con pickup "sminchiato" che ogni tanto ciucca un bit, e per il potere d Shannon e con la forza di Hamming, non dovresti avere differenze... al max il tuo cdrom, non è capace di modulare il laser con una potenza e precisione sufficiente da rendere il cdrom prodotto perfettamente a regola.

 

Non è una battuta.

Premetto che io non ho un buon orecchio e neppure un buono stereo (a dire il vero non ho neppure uno stereo) ma conosco molti musicisti (non ragazzini che suonano in band ma musicisti professionisti con atrezzature professionali) e in molti si sono lamentati con me (in quanto conoscitore di pc  :Confused:  ) lamentandosi che registrando (o copiando) cd audio ad alte velocità sentivano una degradazione del suono (io non ho notato la cosa nemmeno ascoltando con le loro apparecchiature ma io non ho proprio orecchio musicale) e visto che quello è il loro campo mi sono fidato del loro parere.

Se potete darmi una soluzione che non implichi un solo cd o un solo masterizzatore malfunzionanti sarei lieto di conoscerla per poterla riferire ai miei conoscenti  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Premetto che io non ho un buon orecchio e neppure un buono stereo (a dire il vero non ho neppure uno stereo) ma conosco molti musicisti (non ragazzini che suonano in band ma musicisti professionisti con atrezzature professionali) e in molti si sono lamentati con me (in quanto conoscitore di pc  ) lamentandosi che registrando (o copiando) cd audio ad alte velocità sentivano una degradazione del suono (io non ho notato la cosa nemmeno ascoltando con le loro apparecchiature ma io non ho proprio orecchio musicale) e visto che quello è il loro campo mi sono fidato del loro parere.
> 
> Se potete darmi una soluzione che non implichi un solo cd o un solo masterizzatore malfunzionanti sarei lieto di conoscerla per poterla riferire ai miei conoscenti 

 

Siamo ot... la soluzione è semplice (se ti accontenti):registrando in digitale, la probabilità di errore si abbassa molto (ma anche la risoluzione), rispetto a quella analogica. Inoltre si usano codici di correzione sui cd (hamming) per ridurre ancora tale probaiblità.

La banda che viene mantenuta è la stessa nei due cd, quindi non vi è degradazione in quel senso. Magari i tuoi amici possono sentire dei "tac" in fase di lettura, ma quello è sintomo di errata scrittura del cd (o il cd è di scarsa qualità, oppure il masterizzatore non regge realmente quella velocità).

Si dovrebbero fare anche considerazioni sulla lunghezza d'onda usata dai laser dei vari masterizzatori, ma diventa un discorso troppo complesso (anche per me).

Se poi vuoi un discorso complesso, dovresti vedere un po' di teoria dell'informazione e dell'entropia dei segnali e comunicazioni elettriche.

ciao

----------

## xchris

ahem se masterizzi un Livecd a 24x di gentoo avrai un installazione - stabile di una 1x

questa affermazione e' simile alla tua  :Smile: 

se un md5sum di /dev/cdrom corrisponde .... la copia e' identica!

l'unico motivo per cui potrebbe esserci un degrado di segnale e' per la difficoltà a rileggere un determinato CD. (ed e' possibile in questo caso che una "masterizzata" a 1x sia + affidabile)

ma se la copia e' precisa... c'e' poco da discutere.

Ciao

----------

## Tiro

mm...la differenza per quanto ne sò stà nei file mp3 che tagliano delle frequenze in fase di campionamento. Magari il cd che si sentiva bene era in formato wav nativo e magari il cd che si sentiva male proveniva da un mp3...oppure il file di provenienza era lo stesso su entrambi i cd? e i cd erano gli stessi?

hai provato col doppino corto?

----------

## comio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se un md5sum di /dev/cdrom corrisponde .... la copia e' identica!
> 
> 

 

questo, purtroppo, non è vero. Puoi affermare che è "molto probabile" che siano identiche  :Wink:  Ma qui siamo già alle pippe mentali...

tornando ai doppini... chiedere l'itervento di un tecnico? tiscali non ti dà assistenza in tal senso?

ciao

----------

## xchris

 *comio wrote:*   

> questo, purtroppo, non è vero. Puoi affermare che è "molto probabile" che siano identiche  Ma qui siamo già alle pippe mentali...
> 
> 

 

si direi che siamo alle pippe mentali..  :Smile: 

al 99% sono identiche... (meglio?  :Laughing: )

cmq il concetto e' che se diff iso.orig iso.copiata restituisce uguaglianza...

la differenza audio non c'e'.

ciao

----------

## Tiro

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si dovrebbero fare anche considerazioni sulla lunghezza d'onda usata dai laser dei vari masterizzatori, ma diventa un discorso troppo complesso (anche per me).

 

Più la frequenza del fascio è alta (quindi lunghezza d'onda corta) e + la traccia è precisa. E' per questo motivo che con un masterizzatore dvd puoi fare e leggere anche i cd e non il viceversa.

La lunghezza d'onda è proporzionale al dettaglio che vuoi vedere.

----------

## power83

ho chiamato il 187 della telecom e mi ha detto che il mio doppino e' a posto, dopo avere effettuato una verifica.

Ora richiamo tiscali e vediamo cosa si inventano stavolta.

ps: ho provato anche col modem sulla presa principale ma niente, stesso problema

----------

## gutter

Thread bloccato dal momento che mi sembra sia diventato una serie di OT dentro un OT.

----------

